# Do you think this would be good??



## MattW77 (Jan 7, 2010)

I am soon to get a hedgehog and was wondering what you hedgie experts thought of the blend of these 2 cat foods.

http://www.purinaone.com/Products/Produ ... C4DA93A4B6

and

http://www.chickensoupforthepetloversso ... t_formula/

thanks


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

The Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light is a favorite around here. It's got great ingredients and tends to be a hit with the hedgies. Rocko eats it like it's a treat.  

I don't know much about the Purina. High protein and low fat is always good. And the primary product is a meat, which is also good. But the second ingredient is corn-gluten meal, which isn't the best, and it also contains meat by-products which also isn't great. It's better to find a food that has a meat as the first ingredient and a meat meal as the second, or two meats as the first two products. You can check out the Dry Food List (stickied at the top of the Diet/Nutrition forum) for the best foods. The Chicken Soup is on there, though, so good choice with that one!


----------



## MattW77 (Jan 7, 2010)

wtfrenee said:


> The Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light is a favorite around here. It's got great ingredients and tends to be a hit with the hedgies. Rocko eats it like it's a treat.
> 
> I don't know much about the Purina. High protein and low fat is always good. And the primary product is a meat, which is also good. But the second ingredient is corn-gluten meal, which isn't the best, and it also contains meat by-products which also isn't great. It's better to find a food that has a meat as the first ingredient and a meat meal as the second, or two meats as the first two products. You can check out the Dry Food List (stickied at the top of the Diet/Nutrition forum) for the best foods. The Chicken Soup is on there, though, so good choice with that one!


Thanks i was just trying to combine two foods because things i've read say multiple foods combined is better. Is this really necessary though?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

feeding more than one food is recomended, but the Purina One food isn't good so you may want to look into a different food to mix with the Chicken Soup one.


----------



## MattW77 (Jan 7, 2010)

nikki said:


> feeding more than one food is recomended, but the Purina One food isn't good so you may want to look into a different food to mix with the Chicken Soup one.


Alright thanks i will look.


----------



## MattW77 (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions for another food i could mix with it. 

Thanks


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

You can go to this thread:
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15
and pick foods off the list. All the foods on that list are dry cat foods with high protein, low fat, and all natural ingredients. The main ingredients of all those foods will either be a meat or a meat meal, and any of them would go well with the Chicken Soup. I think lots of people use the Wellness Indoor Health and that goes over pretty well.


----------



## MattW77 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think i am going to try cat lovers soul and

http://www.petfooddirect.com/Product/66 ... t-Food-Dry

the innova is on the food list and the ingredients seem very good along with the fat/protein contents. Thanks all for your help I appreciate it and im sure my hedgehog will too


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I noticed your going for a low fat mix..Is your hedgie overweight?
If your hedgie is a runner you might want to get something with a higher fat content than 9%.
Here's a few good ones:
http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/catfor ... ckCat.html
http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/cat_well ... ealth.html


----------

